# Beeswax substitute?



## MoonBath (Nov 13, 2013)

I keep posting asking about substitutes... I'm not into using animal products, so I need to substitute something for beeswax. What else works?


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 13, 2013)

What are you using it for?  Something synthetic like soy wax, or from palm like carnuba wax may be appropriate.


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 13, 2013)

I was going to try my hand at lip balm. I don't want to use animal products or palm products. So, carnauba is my option?


----------



## lsg (Nov 14, 2013)

Candelilla wax is another option.  Just google "lip balm recipes and vegetable wax."  You will be amazed what you come up with if you google.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 14, 2013)

You could also not use a wax at all and instead use shea butter, cocoa butter etc.


----------



## Ancel (Nov 14, 2013)

Carnuba wax is made from palm


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 18, 2013)

lsg said:


> Candelilla wax is another option.  Just google "lip balm recipes and vegetable wax."  You will be amazed what you come up with if you google.



You know, that's kind of the problem. So much information. That's why I found a forum, because I tend to get the best information about almost everything from fellow practitioners.


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 18, 2013)

Ancel said:


> Carnuba wax is made from palm



:shock:


----------



## green soap (Nov 18, 2013)

I use candelilla wax in my vegan lip balms.  2/3 of the amount of bees wax in the recipe since candelilla is much harder.  This works really well and they test great.


----------



## Dorado (Nov 19, 2013)

How about Almond Wax ?


----------



## judymoody (Nov 19, 2013)

MoonBath said:


> :shock:



It's not from a generic palm tree.  It's native to northeastern Brazil. No orangutans there, last time I checked.


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 19, 2013)

green soap said:


> I use candelilla wax in my vegan lip balms. 2/3 of the amount of bees wax in the recipe since candelilla is much harder. This works really well and they test great.


 
Thanks for the tip!  I have been substituting candelilla wax in recipes at a 1:1 ratio.  Nice to know that maybe partially why I don’t like my hard lotion bars I made this weekend.


----------



## dreadhead (Nov 22, 2013)

I use Olive Wax in many products. Earlier I've used the most of suggested here, but nothing is as nice as olive wax. I have also used coconut wax, but it's softer. The olive wax can be used in the same proportions as beeswax in recipes.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 22, 2013)

You can also use Soy wax.  There are a multitude of options if you search some of the supplier sites too.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 26, 2013)

I have never heard of olive or coconut wax. Does the coconut wax smell coconutty? Where do you get these?


----------



## dreadhead (Nov 26, 2013)

dixiedragon said:


> I have never heard of olive or coconut wax. Does the coconut wax smell coconutty? Where do you get these?



It smell coconutty  But it doesn't work as beeswaxsubstitute it self. It's more usable together with some other wax in small proportions and give a glossy effect in balms. It's softer and more melting than wax should be, but fantastic for the gloss in a combo.


----------



## kikajess (Nov 26, 2013)

I've read rice bran wax, sunflower wax, and palm/carnauba wax make decent bees' wax substitutes. Soy is pretty soft, but may work as well. 

And I guess I must have read some misinformation about candelilla because I thought it was softer than bees. Making a note of this correction right now.


----------



## allane (Nov 30, 2013)

Try allanblackia fat. It will emulsify and moisturize at the same time.

Allane


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 5, 2013)

green soap said:


> I use candelilla wax in my vegan lip balms.  2/3 of the amount of bees wax in the recipe since candelilla is much harder.  This works really well and they test great.


I used candelilla wax too.  I did mix it with beeswax but i see no reason why you couldn't use it as the only wax.  What I have is bright yellow though but it might fade to a lighter color after melting and cooling.  Maybe I'll try that tonight.. 

Aveda lip saver balm uses beeswax, candellila and carnauba (yes, the same wax you use on a car but I think it has a sweet smell from what I've read and I'm dying to try it).   That was probably useless information but beeswax is listed third, I believe, in their ing. list.


----------

